# Sudden Awakening!



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

So, around mid Semptember my Argentine Tegu went to sleep for the winter and doesn't wake up until around May...he's been on this schedule for three years now. It's kind of a nice little break for me... I don't have to feed, water or turn the lamp on...it saves me some money.

While watching Monday Night Football tonight, I got startled by a noise coming from his 125g tank! The sonofabitch woke up and was running all over the tank! Got thirsty? Had to pee? I dunno. I flipped on his sun lamp and wetted down the cage...then he went back to bed.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe you had the surround sound too loud & he thought it was the spring rains? Lol


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Maybe you had the surround sound too loud & he thought it was the spring rains? Lol


lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

LMAO thats the perfect pet right there. It fucks off for 9 months, requiring absolutely no upkeep, and then comes out for the summer to hang out.


----------

